# Eircom.net



## FredBloggs (12 Aug 2008)

Anyone else having trouble getting emails from eircom.net this morning (12 Aug?)


----------



## allthedoyles (12 Aug 2008)

no i am in SE  . its fine


----------



## FredBloggs (12 Aug 2008)

Thanks.  I got in a few minutes ago but hadn't been able to up until then (tried a few different pcs)


----------



## MB05 (12 Aug 2008)

I got an email the other day about them migrating over to their new upgraded email service some day this week.  It could have been today and you were trying to access it during the migration.  I just checked mine and I can get in as normal.  Probably just timing!


----------



## Swallows (17 Aug 2008)

Hi, Yes,.  I've had endless problems with eircom.net emails. Dont think I will bother much with them anymore and will use an alternative as it's too much trouble now.


----------



## miselemeas (17 Aug 2008)

No problems here but I take eircom emails in through Outlook Express so that may be the reason.


----------

